# Tar Heels



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2016)

They suck and since nobody was bringing it up thought I'd throw it out there. I mean look at their pathetic schedule and that baby blue uniform!

Florduh State, Jawja Tech.........not even a real football team on their entire schedule. I guess they figure they might break a nail or something. Bunch of bean counters.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 27, 2016)

Weak


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 27, 2016)

What brought up UNC in that strange mind of Miggy?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Weak



So you like the Tar Heels?



doenightmare said:


> What brought up UNC in that strange mind of Miggy?



Used to work for a Tar Heel, liberals, every stinkin one of them. You can thank them for Obama and soon Hillary. 

We'll not expand on the bean counter comment for now, but lots of them come from there. 

Now, back to the topic Tar Heels suck.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you like the Tar Heels?



Nope


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 27, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you like the Tar Heels?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK - I'm onboard. You know they open with uga this year in the Chick-Fil-A game? I will be a liberal Tar Heel for a day.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2016)

doenightmare said:


> OK - I'm onboard. You know they open with uga this year in the Chick-Fil-A game? I will be a liberal Tar Heel for a day.....



Take your camera, it's going to look like a Smurf massacre. There'll be blue goo all over the field. 

Tar Heels Suck!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 27, 2016)

North Carolina should have gotten the death penalty for all sports.
How in the world do you get away with a fraudulent curriculum for 18 YEARS? 
Looks like the womens basketball team will take the brunt of the criticism after the NCAA reworded the allegations.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> North Carolina should have gotten the death penalty for all sports.
> How in the world do you get away with a fraudulent curriculum for 18 YEARS?
> Looks like the womens basketball team will take the brunt of the criticism after the NCAA reworded the allegations.



It's the MBA machine they turn out. They are the bean counters for the NCAA, precious little darlings. 

Tar Heels Suck. I hope UGA stomps a smurf blue mudhole in their hineys on opening day.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 27, 2016)

Tar Heels suck


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2016)

Morning Tar Heels suck. 



> A postseason ban is possible, however, and scholarship restrictions and hefty fines seem to be the expected minimum.



Can't wait to hear the outcome of this one. It actually goes beyond UNC, it goes to all schools in the ACC as they have spent the last so many years attempting to gain relevance in the NCAA, especially in football. I sure hope they don't start snooping around Dabo and Clemson. 

http://www.sportingnews.com/ncaa-ba...ud-investigation-almost-done-mark-emmert-ncaa


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 28, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> North Carolina should have gotten the death penalty for all sports.
> How in the world do you get away with a fraudulent curriculum for 18 YEARS?
> Looks like the womens basketball team will take the brunt of the criticism after the NCAA reworded the allegations.



I couldn't agree more!

But, in today's world of College Athletics, I just don't see how any "Big" school would get the Death Penalty. There would be too much under the table cash before that happened.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I couldn't agree more!
> 
> But, in today's world of College Athletics, I just don't see how any "Big" school would get the Death Penalty. There would be too much under the table cash before that happened.



No way the smurfs get the death penalty. They have too many MBA Bean Counters employed by the NCAA. They'll get a few scholarships knocked back and a slap on the wrist fine and won't be told not to do it again, but instead to try and not get caught again. 

Smurfs.......err.........Tar Heels suck.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 28, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Smurfs.......err.........Tar Heels suck.



You sure are fired up..

I just need UGA to beat them... Pound them... And break their little hearts.. 

Call it optimism, but I don't have that feeling like I use to when Richt was at the helm going into big games to start the year..


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You sure are fired up..
> 
> I just need UGA to beat them... Pound them... And break their little hearts..
> 
> Call it optimism, but I don't have that feeling like I use to when Richt was at the helm going into big games to start the year..



i remember what happened the last time the mutzzzz played a team they referred to as the smurfs.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You sure are fired up..
> 
> I just need UGA to beat them... Pound them... And break their little hearts..
> 
> Call it optimism, but I don't have that feeling like I use to when Richt was at the helm going into big games to start the year..



I'm very confident that the Dawgs will embarrass these baby blue pencil pushers in grand fashion.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 29, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you like the Tar Heels?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As bad as NC cheated and seem to have gotten away with it, you know they had to be a bunch of liberal thugs!

I hope we smash them!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> As bad as NC cheated and seem to have gotten away with it, you know they had to be a bunch of liberal thugs!
> 
> I hope we smash them!



I have already reserved that day on my calendar. I think it will be a beat down of epic proportion. Heck, I might even wear Red n Black on that day.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2016)

I heard on the news today that UNC is changing their names from the Tar Heels to the Dysons.


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 29, 2016)

I am not overlooking NC. I hope my Dawgs are up to the challenge and can come away with a victory, but I am concerned about this game.


GO DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 29, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> I am not overlooking NC. I hope my Dawgs are up to the challenge and can come away with a victory, but I am concerned about this game.
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!



It could very well be a competitive game. Maybe the Dogs will win.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 30, 2016)

Early Morning Tar Heels Suck

Roll Tide / Go Dawgs


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 30, 2016)

Don't assume we are gonna just show up and whip the T-Heels. They have some ballers. According to Kirby we have more problems than a math book and ya'll saw how our QB play was last season...bad to very average. No power rb and no rb depth, for now, either.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 1, 2016)

sunday tar heels suck for miquel.


----------



## Throwback (May 1, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's the MBA machine they turn out. They are the bean counters for the NCAA, precious little darlings.
> 
> Tar Heels Suck. I hope UGA stomps a smurf blue mudhole in their hineys on opening day.



If they don't fire Kirby smart!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 1, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> sunday tar heels suck for miquel.



Thank you.



Throwback said:


> If they don't fire Kirby smart!



Did you mean for a comma to be between the "don't, and the fire"?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 2, 2016)

Morning Tar Heels Suck!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2016)

Afternoon Vo.......errr..........Tar Heels suck. 

Carry on.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Matthew6 (May 5, 2016)

daily tarheels suck.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 5, 2016)

bump for mc.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 5, 2016)

I can take a guess, as to which of our forum brothers got a denial letter from UNC.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I can take a guess, as to which of our forum brothers got a denial letter from UNC.



Shush it closet Techie.

Tar Heels Suck


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 5, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I can take a guess, as to which of our forum brothers got a denial letter from UNC.



I don't think he fits the criteria for UNC.. Unless he's 7ft tall and can dribble a basketball.. 


Daily Tar Heels Suck!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I don't think he fits the criteria for UNC.. Unless he's 7ft tall and can dribble a basketball..
> 
> 
> Daily Tar Heels Suck!



I'm only 6 foot tall and only dribble if I have too much Tequilla.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 5, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm only 6 foot tall and only dribble if I have too much Tequilla.



happy independence day Miguel


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> happy independence day Miguel



It's NOT Messican independence day!!!!
IDJITS!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 5, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm only 6 foot tall and only dribble if I have too much Tequilla.





Matthew6 said:


> happy independence day Miguel


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 5, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's NOT Messican independence day!!!!
> IDJITS!!!!



Happy "Battle of Puebla day!!"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 5, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Happy "Battle of Puebla day!!"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 6, 2016)

Daily Vo......errr.......Tar Heels Suck!!!

Happy Seis de Mayo everyone.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 7, 2016)

Morning Tar Heels Suck.

UNC Dyson's.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 9, 2016)

Just a reminder, Tar Heels Suck.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 12, 2016)

Oh yeah, almost forgot, those lyin cheatin low life Tar Heels suck!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2016)

Now they're fabricating false voter results in Durham. I guess lying and cheating is just unavoidable for the Tar Heels. 

http://www.dailytarheel.com/article/2016/05/state-board-of-elections-investigates-fraud-in-durham

Tar Heels Suck!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 15, 2016)

sabbath tar heels suck for the messican weather guru.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2016)

UPDATE!!!!





















Tarheels still suck!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2016)

Back from vacation.......Tarheels Suck!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 14, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Back from vacation.......Tarheels Suck!!!



and the volsux too


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 21, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Back from vacation.......Tarheels Suck!!!



bump


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 21, 2016)

This just in ... the Tar Heels are in the running for the Sux Delux Trophy!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> and the volsux too



Well, that one is simply an everyday known fact. If God had known the idjits in 10RC were going to use Urnge as their team color he would have made pumpkins red.

TARHEELS SUCK!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 24, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If God had known the idjits in 10RC were going to use Urnge as their team color he would have made pumpkins red.



Why do you think God gave man the idea to make criminals jump suits the same color.. 

He was apologizing for the mess Tennessee turned into..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2016)

Getting closer.

Bump.

Tarheels Suck!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2016)

Daily Tarheels Sux.

Go Dawgs / Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 16, 2016)

roll tide


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2016)

Weekly Tarheels suck.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 22, 2016)

Getting close to that GAME! The Tarheels are just like the Vols.. They both had their best season last year in over a decade..


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 22, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Getting close to that GAME! The Tarheels are just like the Vols.. They both had their best season last year in over a decade..



tarheels and vols suck.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2016)

It's almost time. 

Daily Tarheels Sux.......


----------



## elfiii (Sep 2, 2016)

Friday Heelsux


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Friday Heelsux


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Beat dem Heels Kirby Smart!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs! Gonna have to record the game and watch it later as I will be dove hunting. Well I am not really gonna hunt them. I am gonna sit there in my chair and let them find me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2016)

It's Official; Tarheels Suck and Dawgs are on the right track, finally. It was good to see some emotion and activity out of a UGA head coach for once. 

GO DAWGS!!!

ROLL TIDE!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's Official; Tarheels Suck and Dawgs are on the right track, finally. It was good to see some emotion and activity out of a UGA head coach for once.
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!
> 
> ROLL TIDE!!!!





Sure was glad to see some emotion out of our coach!


----------

